# McAfee Frame Work Services



## Nelsong

Help!!!
My lap top after not using it for a couple of days but with the power turned on on standby yesterday went to checke some e-mails but before that as i always do a McAfee UpDate Now the following window keeps poping up (McAfee failed to initialize common updater subsystem. Make sure the McAfee Frame Work Services is Running,Retuned error [email protected]) 
can some ono please try to explain how i can make McAfee work so i won't have problems picking up virus. I tried un-installing then reinstalling it thru the net i get my McAfee thru my work with a cirtificate.
thanks for you're assistance.
nelson :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill

Have you checked with McAfee's tech support and supplied them the error code? How about checking the FAQ's on their site. One thing you may have to do to uninstall/reinstall is to do a complete scrub of the system for any McAfee stuff to get the installation working properly again.


----------



## stevebon

*McAfee Framework*

Hey

I use E-Policy Orchestrator (EPO) to update over 300 machines here at work. It uses the Framework Service. To remove the framework service do the following:

Get to a DoS Prompt
Navigate to c:\progra~1\networ~1\common~1
Type the following: Frminst.exe /remove

That should remove the framework service.
You should now be able to uninstall and reinstall you mcafee suite.

Hope that helps


----------

